# Big Poop!



## ediri (Jan 10, 2015)

Gday all! 
My Loki, now 17 weeks old has enormous poops! They are well formed and easy to pick up (unless I feed him too much!)..It's almost as if he's pooping everything out that he's eating into giant poops. He also goes 5 times a day! Colour is normal and there's no obvious bits in it, just the size.

He's eating an aussie grain free kibble called ivory coat (puppy formula). 
Link:
http://ivorycoat.com.au/puppy-dry-dog-food/

He's active and always hungry and gets 3-4 cups a day (in 3 meals)with probiotics, sometimes green tripe, coconut and fish oil. He always seems to want more. His weight is 19kg (41.8 pounds). Alot of people say he looks skinny, but if I feed him more he'll get soft poop.

My question is do I change his food as the stools are so large and frequent? He was on raw before but developed soft poops so we trained him back onto kibble 2 to 3 weeks ago. 
Any suggestions would be great! Attached are pics of my naughty boy.

Xx Sarah and loki


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Maybe do more meals spread out more? I have the same issue with icky poop if I over feed. So I have been doing feedings at 5am, noon, 5 pm, 10 pm. I use this stuff and it works well, keeps poop under control. 

Firm Up! Pumpkin - 1 pound:Amazonet Supplies


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

I had the same problem with Gunner,he's 16 months, he was eating natures logic, poops were nice and firm but he needed 7-7 1/2 cups a day to keep weight on, he was pooping all the time so I switched him to Farmina and he only needs 3 1/2-4 cups a day to keep a healthy weight,I'm not telling you what foods to use but maybe just try another kind and see how it goes. Good luck


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Apoolutz said:


> I had the same problem with Gunner,he's 16 months, he was eating natures logic, poops were nice and firm but he needed 7-7 1/2 cups a day to keep weight on, he was pooping all the time so I switched him to Farmina and he only needs 3 1/2-4 cups a day to keep a healthy weight,I'm not telling you what foods to use but maybe just try another kind and see how it goes. Good luck


I tried my pup on Farmina. His stomach wasn't ready for it. When he it's a year I'm going to switch over, well less then a year, we have one bag of puppy food left then I'm switching. 

My full grown GSDs get 2 cups a day of the Farmina.


----------



## ediri (Jan 10, 2015)

Ok I'll try another food, I don't think we have farmina here in Western Australia but I was thinking of trying taste of the wild, I think that's a premium kibble you guys have 

I guess I'm grateful he's passing out solid poo, just lots of it lol


----------

